# CMS 2022 Split Share Documentation Requirements



## BeverPrudh (Jan 10, 2022)

Anyone seeing anything from the MACs on what they are going to look for in documentation if the MD will be using one of the key components of history, exam and MDM under the updated split share guidance for EM for 2022?  We are not set up yet to delineate time but are working on documentation templates for both. Thanks


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jan 10, 2022)

So far I've only seen detailed information from NGS. www.ngsmedicare.com/ja/evaluation-and-management?selectedArticleId=330568&lob=96664&state=97178&region=93623


----------



## csperoni (Jan 10, 2022)

CMS specified for 2022
If using time for billing, whichever provider spent more time.
If using hx, exam or MDM as the "substantive" portion, then whichever of those 3 you are using, the billing provider must meet that level on their own documentation.  
Example for inpatient subsequent:
PA: hx detailed, exam EPF, MDM low
MD: hx EPF, exam PF, MDM high
You wind up with 99233-FS (new modifier for split/shared) for 2 of 3 on detailed hx and high MDM.  
You consider the MDM your "substantive" portion and may bill under the MD.  
https://codingintel.com/cms-shared-or-split-services/  Betsy Nicoletti has a great 15 minute explanation of the 2022 split/shared guidelines


----------

